# "Crna marica je'n, dva, tri!"



## chrisanya

Molim vas, može li mi netko reći kako se na talijanskom kaže:
"Crna marica je'n, dva, tri!"

Unaprijed hvala.


----------



## sokol

'Marica' je ime?

U tom:

Marica nera, uno due tre.

Ali to ne čini smislu.


----------



## Duya

It's a kids' game, known by different names across ex-yu:

http://www.leksikon-yu-mitologije.net/read.php?id=3321

but of course, I don't know how it's said in Italian... or even, whether Italian kids play it


----------



## slavic_one

I must say we used to play "crna *kraljica* je'n, dva, tri" and "care care *gospodare* koliko je sati" as two different games!
where "care gospodare" was what is discribed in Duya's link and "crna kraljica" was like one say "crna kraljica je'n dva tri!" while rest runs to him/her and thet who counts fast turn back and all should stay in place, (s)he shouldn't caught anyone in move.


----------



## sokol

In that case my literal translation to Italian of course makes no sense; the translation then of course should be the name of the same game for Italian kids if they even know it.

I do not know if Italians play something similar but this thread gives some information about childhood games. I do not know that particular game.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Does *marica* have the same colloquial meaning in Croatian as it does in Slovenian -- "police van" -- or is it just a person's name?


----------



## slavic_one

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Does *marica* have the same colloquial meaning in Croatian as it does in Slovenian -- "police van" -- or is it just a person's name?



Yes, it has, but also it's a female name!


----------



## Sane Helle

I don't know the Italian equivalent of that game, but I recognize it as it is often played in French schools.

The game "master" must stand in front of a wall, facing it. The players stand behind at a distance. When the "master" hits the wall with both hands, saying *"Un, deux, trois, soleil!"* (one, two, three, sun), the players should try to reach the wall as fast as possible, and freeze when the "master" looks back. The first one to reach the wall wins and becomes the "master".


----------

